# HVLP off AAA?



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

Hello there. 
I have a finish pro 395 AAA I love it. 
Have a chance to snag a used graco HVLP 3800 unit. 
It's fairly low psi (6) vs the newer 9.5 units....
Would there be a way to tap off my finish pro compressor to up the power for the HVLP edge gun setup. 
Sorry in advance if this is a dumb question.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Sounds complicated. I'd pass if you're planning on WB coatings. 



Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

I'm ok if I only can shoot clears/stains and oil enamel through it as is. Can anyone confirm that unit will do oil trim paint? I just don't understand what the" pro comp" versions of these older hvlp do? Does it pressurize the cup to the tip? Or is it just for a remote pot setup? I've never used a true hvlp setup. I'm went from airless to AAA. Yes it sounds like a complicated setup, I don't plan on using it daily. Just would be nice to be able to shoot a quart of something quick and clean it out quick. Should I just say my money and buy a proshot? I can't drop full $1500 for top of line hvlp right now.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Pro comp 3800? I have one.

It can spray all your typical paints, just remember to thin around 10%
What happens is the pot gets pressurized (anything more than 10 psi is no longer considered HVLP) that pushes the fluid to the tip, then the air atomizes the material. If you've never used one it may take awhile to dial it in nicely, maybe have someone show you once or twice

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

It's not the pro comp. just the system 3800. Just turbine no compressor. That's why I'm asking about using my aaa compressor to supplement the turbine. 
I may just bail on it for now and get a proshot. 
I definitely want to get into hvlp someday but proshot will make more sense for my situation. 
Thanks!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

HD painting said:


> It's not the pro comp. just the system 3800. Just turbine no compressor. That's why I'm asking about using my aaa compressor to supplement the turbine.
> I may just bail on it for now and get a proshot.
> I definitely want to get into hvlp someday but proshot will make more sense for my situation.
> Thanks!


If it has a turbine, then you don't need a compressor....in fact I feel a turbine is better than a compressor because it keeps the pressure longer/better/etc


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

You only need a compresser if you want to use a remote pressure pot. I have used HVLPs for 18 yrs, I mostly use mine now to spray enamel and small jobs. Doing a job right now spraying a fresh coat of oil varnish on old cabs. I would never be without one, mine is an older AT i believe only 3 stage. What u are looking at should wook well for what u want.


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for responses. I'm totally inept when it comes to hvlp stuff. Let you know what I decide. Thanks


----------

